# صلاتي لاجلنا



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

(امن تخلص انت و اهل بيتك)

انت وعدت يا رب بان خرافك لك و لن تفلت من يدك

لا تفلتني يا رب من يدك

ولا تنسني يا رب ابدا لاني محتاجه بشده اليك فوق ما تتصور

محتاجه لك لكي اثبت فيك اكثر و اكثر فاظهر لي ذاتك اكثر فاكثر

يا رب تمم عملك الخلاصي و شع بنورك علي اهل بيتي امي و اختي و ابي

لا تتركنا 

لا تترك امي هالكه في ابديه محتومه ولا تترك اختي ابدا

لقد رفع ابن الانسان لكي لا يهلك من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه

يا رب رش دمك الثمين يا عتبه منزلنا و باركها لكي نخلص كلنا

لاني افتقد اهلي في الدنيا و في الابديه فلا اريد ان انفصل عنهم ابدا

باسمك اصلي يا يسوع

امين


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

ىمين


صلاه رائعه جدا جدا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

لانها من القلب المتلوع....

شكرا يا النهيسي ربنا يبارك ايامك

سلام المسيح


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 يناير 2010)

ثقى يا ابنة ايمانك قد خلصك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## طحبوش (8 يناير 2010)

ااااااااااااااااميييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ConfusedMan (29 يناير 2010)

امين يا رب
كلمات جميلة من قلب مملوء حب و لوعة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

قلب مخنوق مش مليان لوعه بس ههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك كونفيوزد

شكرا لك


----------



## ConfusedMan (29 يناير 2010)

و يباركك اختي 
اكيد ربنا مستحيل يخلينا محتاجين اي شيء اذا صلينالوا ديما من قلوبنا  
اتمنى ان المسيح يملا حياتك نعمة و سلام و يحققلك كل ما بتتمني 
لانو مفي شيء مستحيل عنوا
سلام و محبة لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

و لك اخي العزيز

لما لا تغير اسمك اخي بما انك اخا لنا في الرب الان و مش محتار

ولا الاسم حلو و صادم هههههههه

تحياتي لك

ربنا يباركك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

اميــــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ConfusedMan (30 يناير 2010)

راح اغيروا طبعا  
 هههه لا مو هيك بس الاسم مانو مهم اكيد بقدر الايمان و المحبة    
ربنا يباركك 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا تترك امي هالكه في ابديه محتومه ولا تترك اختي ابدا
> 
> لقد رفع ابن الانسان لكي لا يهلك من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه
> 
> ...


*الرب يباركك حبيبة يسوع...*
*طلبات رائعة...*
*آمين يا رب...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*استجب يا رب استجب*​ 
*ليس لنا يا رب ليس لنا و لكن لاسمك اعطي مجدا لاجل امانتك لاجل محبتك يا يسوووووووووووووووع*​ 
*اسمع بقي يا رب*​ 
*أمين*​


----------

